# small business need some advices



## cherrylaw

I just starting my small business of selling some printing products,like real estate signs,name cards,flyers,flags,vinyl banners,cafe barriers,ect.
It's very polite to call the potential clients like property sales manager for promotion? or just email them for introduction first?
if someone can give me some advacies of how to find the buyers,it will be highly appreciated.


----------



## vemma4success

As a long time promoter in this field I would suggest an initial email or call for introduction. It seems that a solid foundation and introduction goes a long way in building someones trust and ultimately business relationship in this world today. People need to know you as more than just a service but as a someone who will give you a personal touch and friendship with their needs. Let me know if you want to chat more about this topic


----------



## Editor

Hi Cherrylaw

I think the key to any successful business is to make yourself stand out from the crowd. The best way to begin this process is to make the effort to call people direct and speak to them about you services. The vast majority of potential clients will likely ignore an email but an actual phone call makes a big difference in helping them remember you.

Good luck with your business.

Regards,


Mark

p.s. I noticed the forecast number of new builds in Australia for 2013 has been increased from 21,00 to 22,500 so it looks like you are in a growing market.


----------



## Mac7

I think you have to be careful in sending email first or else you'll be a spammer. You may politely call your prospective client and ask if you can send them an email for further explanation of your business since you don't want to waste their time for a long phone conversation.


----------



## hygradewater

Make first Your Business website.

Now days In any Big or Small Business Internet Marketing is very useful.

Most of People find their requirement on internet.


----------



## Editor

Personally I am more likely to take notice of someone who calls me direct, knows what I do and has done their homework. Cold calls are too impersonal in my view....


----------



## mifinfojune

I think no matter direct call or reserved email, what you need to highlight yourself and attract your potential clients. And to be safe, an advanced email is better.


----------



## vishalverma

Hi cherrylaw,

Social networking offers many benefits. It is now easier than ever to keep in contact with old friends and colleagues. The professional networking site LinkedIn even allows users to request introductions to business people who are known to their contacts. The potential of this enhanced connectivity is huge; whereas once you would be left sifting through business cards after a networking event, trying to remember details about each person, you can now easily look up a connection’s credentials and business interests on their social media profile.


----------



## vishalverma

Hi cherrylaw,

I think you should upload your business in Business2sell,wich is provides you facility for list your business for sale.


----------



## acd-inc

Regular Fairs is the best start-up for this kind of business


----------



## dunan

Hello Cherry....ive worked all my life in the Sign Service Industry and its absolutely cut-throat...Most real estate agencies are franchised and are made to use a certain supplier for all their signage from boards to brochures...prices are almost impossible to compete against and most of these companies depend solely on mass turnover...

You will find the biggest suppliers are in Melbourne....


----------



## vishalverma

Hi there,
If you finding any business or franchise in Australia, then you can visit at Business2sell, where you will get lots of various businesses and franchise for sale.


----------



## YouniqueWithBabs

CherryLaw.. Good luck to you in your new business. You should be able to get some awesome printing business with the launch of Younique April 1st. It will be life changing for so many ppl. The sales in USA are totally taking us by surprise. keep your eye out


----------

